# Singular pains...



## FlinchingApples (Mar 28, 2014)

So I was in areltionship for three years. He was a total dipstick and abused me and treated me horrendously... He told me I was his first everythig but met a girl he actually had sex with and encouraged to get an abortion. I feel so awful... So we broke up. But now I am sad again... I dont want to get back with him but I dont want to be single... Any advice?


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 28, 2014)

Why don't you want to be single? Is it fear of being alone? What do you like about being in a relationship? Do you have friends you can "swap" in place of a "boyfriend" to do all of the things you did while in a relationship? Have you ever been single for any length of time? *these are all questions I was told to ask myself when I went to therapy for a bad breakup. I haven't been single since I was 14. I had this bad breakup @32 and found myself feeling like I was defined by relationships. It's pretty empowering being a single independent woman, and you'll end up meeting a much better guy as a result. As corny as it sounds, finding yourself by being solo is eye opening.


----------



## Joedan (Jun 23, 2019)

Guys, contact, you will not regret, these beauties . will realize all your fantasies, I'm sure you have not had such a thing!


----------



## Utet (Jun 23, 2019)

I think these girls the most difficult to offer dates. I myself have found such a girl here , and I liked her. I also ask the same question as you.


----------

